# The Mighty Beagle.



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

we got any beagle folks on here?
post up some pics of this mighty hound you have. 
we love those beagles in this house.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

no beagle folks on here? none?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 4, 2017)

ok....... does anybody know a good local forum that might have folks hunting with beagles or involved with these amazing dogs?


----------



## riverbank (Mar 5, 2017)

Try the small game hunting section.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

might have to. figured this was the right section though.
I know somebody on here is into beagles lol.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 5, 2017)

On Facebook try:
The beagler, UKCbeagle group, southern rabbit hunters, The lemon/white,red/white, chocolate,  
Tucked and open marked.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 5, 2017)

...also try the ARHA (American rabbit hound association) site.  It has a forum for most style beagle you run.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 5, 2017)

Deep South Beagle Gun Dog Federation on facebook


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

wow that's a lot of sites. 
I just wish somebody on here ran these amazing dogs.
I'm sure there are several they just have seen this thread or just keeping quiet.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 6, 2017)

I just sit on my deck and listen to the boys across the river. Regretfully my dog hunting days are over for the time being. But I sure love to hear/see a working dog doing its job. The other day them fellas had 30 dogs on the ground. Talk about hearing a good race. Them beagles was getting it done in a big ole clear cut. I'm sipping coffee and listening.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 6, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Them beagles was getting it done in a big ole clear cut. I'm sipping coffee and listening.




and for the moment life was grand yes.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.rabbitdogs.net


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 8, 2017)

j_seph said:


> http://www.rabbitdogs.net



your site?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> your site?



No sir but has lots of information


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 8, 2017)

love these dang beagles.
wish I could find somebody close that runs these dogs.
thought this would be the right place but.......


----------

